# Pepsi and Ozzy



## iluvmybuns (May 6, 2007)

Pepsi and I went to the shelter today to find her a boyfriend! She bonded instantly with a boy named Ozzy.

Ozzyis so wonderful!! SO calm and very sweet. Hedidn't seem scared at all. Pepsi was scared at the shelter. They were placed in a pen together with the adoption coordinator. They got along EXTREMELY well, no nipping oranything, they cuddled and jumped over eachother and ran in circles. I had to bring him home. I had to. I'm praying they didn't just get along because she was scared. They still seem good at home, though.

For those who advised of the quarintine(SP?) They came home in the same carrier, and they were cuddling in it (so cute) but that was the onlytime they will spend together until AFTER the spay. Yes by the way, Ozzy is neutered, or there wouldn't have even been that much contact. The lady was very reassuring that Ozzy was in good health.She said he's been there for almost a year and hasn't been sick at all. She also said that NO MATTER where the new bunnies come from that they bring in, they keep quarintined for a month on (dont remember the name) medicine that kills any worms or bacteria they may have when they arrive. She gave her word he wasn't carrying anything. I believe these people to be pretty honest, so I'm comfortable. But they will stillremain seperate for 3 weeks, just in case, and so she has time to heal.

For now though its so cute! Their cages are next to eachother and they just stare at eachother. Pepsi even did a dead bunny flop right next towhere he is. How cute, they seem so content at the moment, even indifferent cages. The adoption coordinator said she was amazed at how well they got along, she said its so rare that they get along immediately! I'm so excited! I can't wait for the spay and the healing process to come and go, so we can get on with bonding some buns!

Jules, Pepsi and Ozzy:bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## ~BunBuns~ (May 6, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS


----------



## Haley (May 6, 2007)

Thats so wonderful! Im so happy for you guys. Do you have any pics of the little guy? She will be so happy to have abuddy once she is spayed. 

How's he doing since you got him home? Is he eating and pooping so far? 

I wish I couldve been there to see them snuggle! Theres nothing better than bunnies in love


----------



## iluvmybuns (May 6, 2007)

Here's the babies!! (not really babies) I will have pics of them in love in around a month I hope!






Ozzy!!! He's so cute














My Pepsi, my little angel!


----------



## Haley (May 6, 2007)

aww they are going to make a wonderful couple! They match 

So did you technically adopt him or are you just "fostering" to be sure it works out?

Hes such a cutie. And she is adorable!


----------



## iluvmybuns (May 6, 2007)

No I full out adopted. Rochelle said if Ifostered to please please please not try to bond them....But I'm goingto be doing that for sure....There was absolutley no doubt in my mindabout him. I usually trust my gut feeling, and that was "They're goingto love eachother" I hope I'm right! I think Rochelle wanted to keepPepsi, she cuddled her and that was that. She's like "Oh my god I loveher" Haha, I'm so lucky to have such sweet buns!!!!!

I'm so glad I found your shelter!


----------



## Okinawabunnymamma (May 6, 2007)

AWWWWW They are soo cute!! :bunnydance:


----------



## bunnydude (May 6, 2007)

Congratulations on the new addition!


----------



## iluvmybuns (May 6, 2007)

Thanks! He seems to be doing well even thoughthe cage is tiny. Poor little guy. I'll let him out to exploretomorrow. I figured tonight they both needed to rest, I'm hoping thateventually they'll both have free reign over my bedroom while I'm away.And I decided that Pepsi is going to stay in the cage a little morethan usual for her, just so she doesn't get "territorial" in mybedroom, since there's another one in the room...


----------



## binkies (May 6, 2007)

Congrats! Great looking couple!


----------



## iluvmybuns (May 6, 2007)

Pepsi and Ozzy say "Thanks!!" for all the compliments...They're getting big heads...

:bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## jenfur427 (May 6, 2007)

Can you say adorable????


----------



## HoneyPot (May 6, 2007)

Congratulations!!!!! Sounds like theyare off to a great start and you will have NO problems once Pepsi girlis fixed. He's SO cute - looks just like my parents bunnyCookie. I love him!

___________
Nadia


----------



## iluvmybuns (May 6, 2007)

Thank you so much! I was worried about mytiming, but the more I think about it, I think it might be good forthem to be apart for longer. That way maybe they'll _want_ to beout together. Plus, having her recovering will mean she CAN'T come outand play, so it won't be possible to resist the urge to let them playtogether too soon! I'm so happy today was a good day


----------



## iluvmybuns (May 7, 2007)

More pictures!

First, here's my Pepsi:








Loving on my boyfriend, she's such a sweetie!








Here's my new baby Ozzy (he's actually 2)








Now, here they are, loving eachother's company, even when seperated!!






Nose rubs!






And sharing a meal








In two days, she hasn't been very far from his cage. Please noone tellme how small his cage is because I'd never leave him in it like that tolive. This is just a few more days. 

Pepsi is going to the vet on Thursday to be spayed, I'll build the newNIC cage (I bought a whole new box full) And she'll be in the small onewhile she heals.

After that, the bonding begins, and with these two, it doesn't seem like it will be very hard!!


----------



## Okinawabunnymamma (May 7, 2007)

AWWWWWW They are soo sweet!!


----------



## jordiwes (May 7, 2007)

I LOVE PEPSI!!!

I am a big fan of black lops.

I love easy bonding.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (May 7, 2007)

Yay! Good Luck with the spay. I sure hope they bond easily for you. Too cute!


----------



## iluvmybuns (May 7, 2007)

Thanks! They seem to like eachother enough now,I'm just worried after she's spayed and smells different, Ozzy might beconfused. Only time will tell! Although I may be biased, I believePepsi MAY be the custest bunny ever....haha!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (May 7, 2007)

She shouldn't smell different, the hormones willdie down and then she may smell different to him, but keep them housedclosely while she heals. Take is slow, it will be a couple ofweeks before any bonding sessions should begin.


----------



## binkies (May 7, 2007)

Thank you for the pictures!


----------



## Haley (May 7, 2007)

They are just the cutest couple! I cant wait tosee lots of pics of them snuggling together after she heals. Im just sohappy for you guys.

Thats great that your boyfriend is good with the bunnies.Those cute little faces are hard to resist!

PS. Are you watchingthe pistons? This is awesome!


----------



## iluvmybuns (May 7, 2007)

Yeah, Pepsi is going to be kept under verystrict regulations while she's healing, I'm a very cautious person.Maybe even a little overboard, but that's okay. I'm just hoping thatthis whole spay ordeal goes okay. I'm going to be the biggest spazzthat whole day! She does see a VERY good bunny vet though.

Haha Haley, I am watching the game! I love those men. Anyway....I'mglad my boyfriend loves the bunstoo, he came to the shelterwith me to get Ozzy. I love when guys act tough and then baby-talk abunny when they think noone's around!!
There's no resisting a fuzzy little ball of bunny I guess!!


----------



## Haley (May 7, 2007)

Yeah, my boyfriend is like that too. Helovesmy boyMax (he pretty much raised Max). I catchhim snuggling him and baby talking to him all the time.

You have had some good luck so far! When I got Max to bond with Basil Iwas told Max was a girl so I had some very tough bonding. It isdefinitely not fun. I think these two will be great together. If theyregetting along now they should be fine.


----------



## iluvmybuns (May 7, 2007)

Oh lord, that must have sucked!!!! 

Oh my gosh you shouldve just seen what just happened, I walked in tocheck on them and I dont think Pepsi couldve been any more SMOOSHEDagainst a cage again in her life!!! That one needed a camera, I'm tooslow!


----------



## Haley (May 7, 2007)

Did Rochelle tell you not to let them outtogether or something? I personally dont see any harm in it. My boyTumnus was bonded with my Lucy before she was spayed. I rescued her andhad to put her spay off to get some money saved up. They were togetherfor a few months before her spay. They were back together 3-4 daysafter her surgery because I could tell they wanted to be together. Theywere doing what Pepsi is right now.


----------



## iluvmybuns (May 7, 2007)

No I just heard from so many people to keep themseperated for a week. I wasn't sure why either, but her spay is comingup in 4 days, maybe that's why? Do you think I should try it? I CAN'Tsee anyone being aggresive....


----------



## Haley (May 7, 2007)

I really think its fine as long as theres nofighting and no stress. The only reason would be to keep things lowstress for her before her surgery. If theyre best buddies already Ireally think its OK.

And as for after the surgery, its the same. Keep them apart for atleast 2-3 days so you can monitor her eating/pooping, but the onlyreason to keep them apart is so that he doesnt mount her and hurt her.If they are best friends and get along fine (laying by eachothers cagesand missing eachother) I think its comforting for them to be together.


----------



## iluvmybuns (May 7, 2007)

Okay well, I'll see if she's still doing thatwhen I go in my room again. She isn't out here with me that's forsure..."Julia? Who's Julia? Oh yeah, that HUMAN"

If she's still like that, we may just have to see what happens... If not I'll sleep on it and they can play a little tomorrow!

Thanks Haley!


----------



## iluvmybuns (Jun 25, 2007)

NNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!All my other pages are gone!! LAME


----------



## Haley (Jun 25, 2007)

Oh yeah, we lost all the May posts Do you still have those pics on your camera or photobucket acct?? You'll have to repost them. I know, its a pain 

PS. How did the buns do at your sis's for the weekend?


----------



## iluvmybuns (Jun 26, 2007)

Oh they travelled very well I must say. The only thing that was bad was trying to get them into the carrier at home! But they were very well behaved for Sara, aside from random poo's on the floor. I love my good buns! I'm sure they will be very good for you too!


----------



## iluvmybuns (Jun 26, 2007)

Oh and just to fill in the blanks, I bonded Pepsi and Ozzy with the help of Haley in literally an hour. They just love eachother! Here are the pics of the first date:
























And some other pics too


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jun 26, 2007)

That's just wonderful, I'm jealous, I'm having a bit of trouble in the bonding dept.

They are so cute together!


----------



## Haley (Jun 26, 2007)

Aww Im glad you got your pics back up!

And thats great they had fun staying with their aunt Sara. They are pretty easy going bunnies from what I can tell. We'll have fun when they come to visit. This big lop boy Max Im fostering likes to run around and say hello to everyone so I hope they dont mind. 

Oh and you get to meet Mr. Tumnus, everyone here will be so jealous!


----------



## iluvmybuns (Jun 27, 2007)

YAY for Tumnus! I know I will love him. And yes, my bunnies will probably love all the visiting from other buns. Ozzy is so much fun you'll see when you let him out. He thinks he's a puppy!

I love my babies!


----------



## Haley (Jul 5, 2007)

Thought I'd post some pics of the kids that I took during their visit. They are too fast to get any good pics unless they are eating. 

Ozzy chowing down on hay:






"What do you want?"






Pepsi, getting her fill:






Pepsi and Ozzy:






"Dear God, please send mom to get us soon":






They are such wonderful bunnies. So fun and friendly! They will have to come for a visit again soon.


----------



## iluvmybuns (Jul 6, 2007)

Thank you so much for everything, Haley!!!!!! For taking care of my babies, sending me home with a huge bag of hay, and now for posting these pics!!! I'm glad because I still can't connect my camera to my computer. Ozzy ate the cord and they don't make it anymore!!!!! I'll have to wait til I get a new camera, so that was awsome. Now I just have to figure out how to get them onto photobucket...anyway....

Youre the best!!!!

And for the record, yes. My bunnies are wonderful. I have no idea how I got so lucky to have such an easy time with them both, training, behavior, bonding, everything. I am very blessed.


----------



## Haley (Jul 8, 2007)

aww youre welcome :hug:

Oh, and if you havent already noticed, that hay is a little dusty when its in the bag. I usually sort of shake it a little in the bag before I pull it out. It helps a little.


----------



## iluvmybuns (Sep 29, 2007)

Well it has been forever since I posted anything on the blog here, since I still have no camera cord. Lame.

But just to update:

Both my babies are happy, healthy, and messy as always!

We did have a bout of GI stasis with my baby Ozzy a while ago. That was a very scary thing, I thought I was going to lose him for sure. But he was very strong and we spent a few days at the vet and a few nights without sleep. He seems to have made a pretty quick and full recovery though!! The sweetest thing though, is that I never realized how much Pepsi loves Oz. 

Usually he grooms her and she walks away. Or he'll bow his head down under her she give him a lick and take off. She usually seems indifferent towards him. Occasionally I'd walk in and catch serious snuggling going on.

But while Ozzy was sick, she was a different rabbit. And still is different. She let me know Ozzy wasn't feeling well by mounting him like crazy everytime they came in the living room. Within a few days (while my sister was bunnysitting of course) he got super sick. She knew it and was constantly grooming him, putting her head on top of his, or smooshing herself right up under him. When I would go to pick him up to go to the vet or give him meds, she was right on top of him, almost like she was trying to hold him down so I couldn't get to him.

The kicker was at the vet. I have sweet bunnies but neither are very physically affectionate. The vet took Ozzy back to do X-rays and sub-q fluids. Pepsi immediately jumped into my lap (I was on the floor), actually put her head under my hand so she couldn't see and just froze like that. The second the vet came back in with Oz she jumped up and ran over to him. I have never seen anything like it. She was so happy to see him come back, and since then, she cuddles with Ozzy a lot....And me!!!

It's very strange, sometimes my boyfriend will come over and sit on the couch and it will actually take me a few minutes to realize, she is just cuddled into him. Not even trying to go anywhere. It's so wonderful. Ozzy still hates being picked up. Probably even more now, since he thinks I'm taking him to the vet or shoving gross stuff down his throat!! But maybe he will learn from her...

Well that's all the rambling I'll do for now.


----------

